# He's either suicidal or trying to evolve



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

My betta decided to take a nap on top of my internal filter. Not too strange, until you realize his back was sticking out of the water. The only way he could have gotten there is if he _fought the current to beach himself_. He seemed to know what he was doing too. He wiggled off when I went over to watch him. 
This one's different alright, I'll give him that


----------



## Jamestanker (Jul 19, 2012)

Dont Bettas hibernate They are from areas where the water dries up completely and they live in a small pocket of moist mud maybe he is working on his hibernation techniques


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol nope, bettas don't hibernate. They just take naps in annoying places, lol
The fish I think you're thinking of is a lungfish, those dry up completely and can live for years without water


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Pla-Kat short finned splendens types are crazy jumpers. I think the only thing that keeps a lot of Bettas in the tank is the drag from the fins - they can't go up like they want to.
I've often seen them resting on broad leafed plants or in plant tangles on the surface, so I guess that ths was just a variation on that behavior. The long fins must be exhausting to haul around - I'd look for somewhere to sit if I had to swim around dragging that all the time.

They don't hibernate - they come from year round water. If their habitat dries, so do they.


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe he is just being lazy. Sometimes my betta will lay on a floating plant where he is almost out of the water. I think he just doesn't feel like swimming up and down for air.


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

Have you thought about getting your fish a betta hammock? Its simply a large silk leaf with a suction cup you attach to side of glass for him to sit rest or sleep on. They are about $3 on Amazon made by Zoo Med and work great! Mine is still a baby, but he jumps when feeding time and will grab food out of your fingers. They are very smart and each one has a personality


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

All bettas are jumpers,long finned ones included. Many learn this the hard way with a crispy fishy or a cat/dog toy.

They do get tired of hauling the finnage, it is unnatural for them. I had a fantastic halfmoon whose fins were exceptionally long and full. He was a gorgeous boy but the weight of his caudal would literally drag his back end downward. 

From a behavior point, Betta males will nest in slow moving or still waters and many use fallen leaves or floating plants to anchor the nest to. They choose more shallow waters because its less exercise to go from top to bottom collecting falling eggs or fry. They also like to be close to the surface to leap out at insects, as this is their main source of food( upturned mouth,slender muscular build,perfect for leaping several inches up to catch a meal.)


----------

